# Kürschnerei ab 3OO ?



## Hernwhaga (5. Oktober 2007)

Tach hab Kürschnerei 3OOvon 3OO

Was nu?Wo kann ich weiter lernen?


----------



## Mr_Richfield (6. Oktober 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Tach hab Kürschnerei 3OOvon 3OO
> 
> Was nu?Wo kann ich weiter lernen?



in shat beim großmeisterkürschner im unteren viertel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derracker (10. Oktober 2007)

In den ersten Städten auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel Thrallmar (Horde) und Ehrenfeste (Allianz) gibts auch schon Kürschnerlehrer über 300. Der für Horde heißt Moorutu.


----------



## Yinjack (18. November 2007)

Meins is auf 100 und wird nich höher....
was kann ich machen?


----------



## luziferius (29. November 2007)

Yinjack schrieb:


> Meins is auf 100 und wird nich höher....
> was kann ich machen?



Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?
Also die Stufen liegen bei 75 und 150 glaube ich, das heist entweder, dass du den GM kontaktieren solltest oder du zu lowlevellige tiere kürschnerst.


----------



## Rigglor (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute

also ich muss hier noch mal nachfragen, hab auch Kürschnern auf 300, bin Lvl 48 und wie komme ich nun nach Ehrenfste (bin Ally)??? BC hab ich auch ... geht also mehr um ne Wegbeschreibung. Oder gibt's da ne Lvl-Beschränkung?

Danke für die Antworten und Grüße.

Rigglor


----------



## Pomela (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ab Level 55 oder 58 sollte der Lehrer dir das beibringen.
Generell kommst du auch mit Lev 48 nach Ehrenfeste, wenn du BC drauf hast und nen Hexer an der Hand hast...


----------



## Rigglor (11. Dezember 2007)

danke erstmal... aber (nicht hauen) mit nem hexer an der Seite? Das kapier ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße

Rigglor


----------



## Pomela (11. Dezember 2007)

Ein Hexer besitzt die Fähigkeit Leute an den Ort zu zaubern, an dem er gerade ist. Er braucht dazu allerdings 2 Helfer und alle Beteiltigten müssen in einer Gruppe oder Schlachtzug sein.


----------



## Rigglor (11. Dezember 2007)

ahso. Danke. Dann muss ich mich mal umhören wer mich da mal hinzieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SW-Panther (13. Dezember 2007)

Ein MAgier kann auch ein Portal nach Shattrath öffnen denke ich.


----------



## Milow (19. Januar 2008)

> Meins is auf 100 und wird nich höher....
> was kann ich machen?


vllt hast du einen gästeaccount die gehen nur bis skill 100 

und @ SW-Panther wenn du mit lvl 48 in shat bist und du willst nach ehrenfeste könnte es schwer werden wenn du noch keine flugrouten hast


----------



## natask (19. Januar 2008)

Milow schrieb:


> und @ SW-Panther wenn du mit lvl 48 in shat bist und du willst nach ehrenfeste könnte es schwer werden wenn du noch keine flugrouten hast



komischerweise habe ich andere Erfahrung gemacht. Ein Gildenmitglied wurde nach Schattrath geportet. Ich wollte den dann nach Ehrenfeste begleiten, habe zuerst zun FP in Schattrath gebracht, damit er den hat. Zu meiner Überraschung hat er den FP in Ehrenfeste auch, obwohl er noch nie da war. 
Vielleicht liegt es daran, das FP Ehrenfeste immer freigeschaltet ist? 
Wenn man durch Dunkle Portal kommt, darf man ja auch gleich nach Ehrenfeste fliegen.


----------



## Rudi TD (20. Januar 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ab Level 55 oder 58 sollte der Lehrer dir das beibringen.
> Generell kommst du auch mit Lev 48 nach Ehrenfeste, wenn du BC drauf hast und nen Hexer an der Hand hast...



Magier ist einfacher...


----------



## Aliskaan (6. März 2008)

natask schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, das FP Ehrenfeste immer freigeschaltet ist?



Ich kann nur für die Seite der Horde sprechen. Da muss man sich den FP in Falkenwacht auf jeden Fall holen, der in Thrallmar ist dann aber auch gleich frei. Heißt also, entweder Hexertaxi dorthin oder von einem "Großen"  begleiten lassen, der vor einem den Weg räumt (sollte größtenteils lecht gehen, nur diese Dornenklamm zwischen Zangarmarschen und Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ist etwas haarig).


----------



## HobbyTwinker (6. März 2008)

durchsterben geht natürlich auch. ist aber total nervig....


----------

